# Anyone ever made an Espresso Cup Shaped Cake?



## gourmetcoffeemaker (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm making a cake for my brothers 30th and he's a long black/espresso man through and through. I wanted to make and decorate a cake in shape of an espresso cup. Just wondering if anyone has ever made one or got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What about Cupcakes with iced handles?

You could create a marbled (white choc and coffee) glazed smooth top for them to look like the real thing


----------



## gourmetcoffeemaker (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, that could work... It would look really cool if you did a whole lot of them wouldn't it. Thanks for that... i might give that a go...


----------

